# Database Discussions > MySQL >  How long should it take to DROP A TABLE?

## tonyredd1

I am relatively new to MySQL.  I created a table and started inserting data into the table from another table.

There are 20 million records with 7 fields in the source table.

After 6 hours, I stopped the query.  

Now, I am trying to DROP the TABLE I created ( the recipient of the Insert data), but nothing is happening.

I have waited an hour, but it seems to be stuck.

my gut feeling is that the table is corrupt.

I want to drop the table and start over.

any suggestions?

----------


## Civic1986

Based on the table size and referential integrities

----------

